# Spinning Reel Not Spooling Even



## tmejia59 (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a Shimano Spheros 4000FA. I recently attempted to fill the spool with line. I realized afterwards that the line was not even on the spool. Can anyone tell me what would cause this?

Anyone?

Tommy


----------



## jpgrfan (Jan 2, 2013)

If by "not even" you mean there is more line at the top of the spool than at the bottom or the other way around, then you just need to add or remove a line lay washer under the spool. 

You can remove the spool be loosening the drag knob until the spool lifts off the spool shaft. The line lay washers are on the spool shaft, the next thing that can be removed after the spool is removed. 

If the line is excessive at the top of the spool, add a line lay washer. 

If the line is excessive at the bottom of the spool, remove a line lay washer. 

Put the spool back on, remove the line and rewind it.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

New reel and first time putting line on or no?


----------



## tmejia59 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Line Not Going on Spool Evenly*

This is an older reel. It's been used quite a bit.

The line looks like it's spooling more on the bottom than on the top.

Thanks for the idea on the spool washer. I need to check that.

Tommy


----------



## tmejia59 (Apr 5, 2010)

jpgrfan said:


> If by "not even" you mean there is more line at the top of the spool than at the bottom or the other way around, then you just need to add or remove a line lay washer under the spool.
> 
> You can remove the spool be loosening the drag knob until the spool lifts off the spool shaft. The line lay washers are on the spool shaft, the next thing that can be removed after the spool is removed.
> 
> ...


Oops, I see the way I wrote this it could be taken two ways. Sorry about that. What I meant is that the line is not spooling "evenly" "not level"

I'll try the washer suggestion you mentioned.

Many thanks,
Tommy


----------



## jpgrfan (Jan 2, 2013)

Here's an image from Shimano:









Most people want the line spooled evenly, top to bottom, as shown in A
Some people want the line spooled other than even.

If you have A and want B, remove a washer.
If you have A and want C, add a washer.

If it's not even and you want it to be even, top to bottom, then . . .
If you have B and want A, add a washer.
If you have C and want A, remove a washer.

Here's another write up Line Lay


----------



## tmejia59 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks*



jpgrfan said:


> Here's an image from Shimano:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect!! Much appreciated. Tommy


----------

